
Gadget Love: Romancing Google's CR-48 Laptop - acconrad
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/02/gadget-love-romancing-googles-cr-48-laptop/71060/
======
peregrine
I use my CR-48 for almost everything these days...

SSH into a vps for programming. Write my docs/prezis. Chat/Video chat with
people from all over. Watch TV and Movies.

Its pretty great only times I need to boot into my much more powerful, much
larger, school laptop is when I need to use eclipse and thats only because I'm
too lazy to setup ant scripts to deal with my teams projects. Or when I've got
a .doc or .docx that Google Docs chokes on.

Its the best machine I own and I didn't even have to pay for it. This article
sums up much of how I feel about it day to day.

~~~
acconrad
What do you do about media like movies or videos? That was always my biggest
hangup with this laptop.

~~~
peregrine
Just watch Hulu on low hd settings. Hulu is the worst by far, but megavideo
tends to work pretty well.

